# mysql 5.0  ant 5.1 to freebsd 6.2   error ÃƒÂ§_ÃƒÂ§



## vodafono (Apr 25, 2009)

*mysql 5.0  ant 5.1 to freebsd 6.2   error Ã§_Ã§*


```
ks20321# cd /usr/ports/databases/mysql51-server
ks20321# make install
===>   mysql-server-5.1.11 depends on file: /usr/local/bin/libtool - not found
===>    Verifying install for /usr/local/bin/libtool in /usr/ports/devel/libtool15
===>  Configuring for libtool-1.5.22_2
checking for a BSD-compatible install... /usr/bin/install -c -o root -g wheel
checking whether build environment is sane... yes
checking for gawk... no
checking for mawk... no
checking for nawk... nawk
checking whether make sets $(MAKE)... yes
checking for gcc... cc
configure: WARNING: In the future, Autoconf will not detect cross-tools
whose name does not start with the host triplet.  If you think this
configuration is useful to you, please write to autoconf@gnu.org.
checking for C compiler default output file name... configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables
See `config.log' for more details.
===>  Script "configure" failed unexpectedly.
Please report the problem to ade@FreeBSD.org [maintainer] and attach the
"/usr/ports/devel/libtool15/work/libtool-1.5.22/config.log" including the
output of the failure of your make command. Also, it might be a good idea to
provide an overview of all packages installed on your system (e.g. an `ls
/var/db/pkg`).
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/devel/libtool15.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/databases/mysql51-server.
```

helpppppppp


----------



## vodafono (Apr 25, 2009)

```
ks20321# cd /usr/ports/databases/mysql50-server
ks20321# make install
===>  Vulnerability check disabled, database not found

You may use the following build options:

        WITH_CHARSET=charset    Define the primary built-in charset (latin1).
        WITH_XCHARSET=list      Define other built-in charsets (may be 'all').
        WITH_COLLATION=collate  Define default collation (latin1_swedish_ci).
        WITH_OPENSSL=yes        Enable secure connections.
        WITH_LINUXTHREADS=yes   Use the linuxthreads pthread library.
        WITH_PROC_SCOPE_PTH=yes Use process scope threads
                                (try it if you use libpthread).
        BUILD_OPTIMIZED=yes     Enable compiler optimizations
                                (use it if you need speed).
        BUILD_STATIC=yes        Build a static version of mysqld.
                                (use it if you need even more speed).
        WITHOUT_INNODB=yes      Disable support for InnoDB table handler.
        WITH_ARCHIVE=yes        Enable support for Archive Storage Engine.
        WITH_CSV=yes            Enable support for CSV Storage Engine.
        WITH_FEDERATED=yes      Enable support for Federated Storage Engine.
        WITH_NDB=yes            Enable support for NDB Cluster.

=> mysql-5.0.27.tar.gz doesn't seem to exist in /usr/ports/distfiles/.
=> Attempting to fetch from ftp://ftp.easynet.be/mysql/Downloads/MySQL-5.0/.
fetch: ftp://ftp.easynet.be/mysql/Downloads/MySQL-5.0/mysql-5.0.27.tar.gz: File                                              unavailable (e.g., file not found, no access)
=> Attempting to fetch from ftp://ftp.fi.muni.cz/pub/mysql/Downloads/MySQL-5.0/.
fetch: ftp://ftp.fi.muni.cz/pub/mysql/Downloads/MySQL-5.0/mysql-5.0.27.tar.gz: F                                             ile unavailable (e.g., file not found, no access)
=> Attempting to fetch from http://mysql.mirrors.cybercity.dk/Downloads/MySQL-5.                                             0/.
fetch: http://mysql.mirrors.cybercity.dk/Downloads/MySQL-5.0/mysql-5.0.27.tar.gz: No route to host
=> Attempting to fetch from ftp://ftp.fh-wolfenbuettel.de/pub/database/mysql/Downloads/MySQL-5.0/.
fetch: ftp://ftp.fh-wolfenbuettel.de/pub/database/mysql/Downloads/MySQL-5.0/mysql-5.0.27.tar.gz: File unavailable (e.g., file not found, no access)
=> Attempting to fetch from ftp://ftp.gwdg.de/pub/misc/mysql/Downloads/MySQL-5.0/.
fetch: ftp://ftp.gwdg.de/pub/misc/mysql/Downloads/MySQL-5.0/mysql-5.0.27.tar.gz: File unavailable (e.g., file not found, no access)
=> Attempting to fetch from http://netmirror.org/mirror/mysql.com/Downloads/MySQL-5.0/.
fetch: http://netmirror.org/mirror/mysql.com/Downloads/MySQL-5.0/mysql-5.0.27.tar.gz: Not Found
=> Attempting to fetch from ftp://netmirror.org/mysql.com/Downloads/MySQL-5.0/.
fetch: ftp://netmirror.org/mysql.com/Downloads/MySQL-5.0/mysql-5.0.27.tar.gz: File unavailable (e.g., file not found, no access)
=> Attempting to fetch from http://mirrors.ntua.gr/MySQL/Downloads/MySQL-5.0/.
fetch: http://mirrors.ntua.gr/MySQL/Downloads/MySQL-5.0/mysql-5.0.27.tar.gz: Not Found
=> Attempting to fetch from ftp://ftp.ntua.gr/pub/databases/mysql/Downloads/MySQL-5.0/.
fetch: ftp://ftp.ntua.gr/pub/databases/mysql/Downloads/MySQL-5.0/mysql-5.0.27.tar.gz: File unavailable (e.g., file not found, no access)
=> Attempting to fetch from http://mysql.sote.hu/Downloads/MySQL-5.0/.
fetch: http://mysql.sote.hu/Downloads/MySQL-5.0/mysql-5.0.27.tar.gz: Not Found
=> Attempting to fetch from ftp://ftp.rhnet.is/pub/mysql/Downloads/MySQL-5.0/.
fetch: ftp://ftp.rhnet.is/pub/mysql/Downloads/MySQL-5.0/mysql-5.0.27.tar.gz: File unavailable (e.g., file not found, no access)
=> Attempting to fetch from ftp://mirror.widexs.nl/pub/mysql/Downloads/MySQL-5.0/.
fetch: ftp://mirror.widexs.nl/pub/mysql/Downloads/MySQL-5.0/mysql-5.0.27.tar.gz: File unavailable (e.g., file not found, no access)
=> Attempting to fetch from ftp://mirror.etf.bg.ac.yu/mysql/Downloads/MySQL-5.0/.
fetch: ftp://mirror.etf.bg.ac.yu/mysql/Downloads/MySQL-5.0/mysql-5.0.27.tar.gz: File unavailable (e.g., file not found, no access)
=> Attempting to fetch from ftp://mirror.switch.ch/mirror/mysql/Downloads/MySQL-5.0/.
fetch: ftp://mirror.switch.ch/mirror/mysql/Downloads/MySQL-5.0/mysql-5.0.27.tar.gz: File unavailable (e.g., file not found, no access)
=> Attempting to fetch from http://mysql.dp.ua/Downloads/MySQL-5.0/.
fetch: http://mysql.dp.ua/Downloads/MySQL-5.0/mysql-5.0.27.tar.gz: Not Found
=> Attempting to fetch from http://mysql.mirrored.ca/Downloads/MySQL-5.0/.
fetch: http://mysql.mirrored.ca/Downloads/MySQL-5.0/mysql-5.0.27.tar.gz: size mismatch: expected 25867740, actual 593
=> Attempting to fetch from ftp://mirror.services.wisc.edu/mirrors/mysql/Downloads/MySQL-5.0/.
fetch: ftp://mirror.services.wisc.edu/mirrors/mysql/Downloads/MySQL-5.0/mysql-5.0.27.tar.gz: File unavailable (e.g., file not found, no access)
=> Attempting to fetch from ftp://ftp.orst.edu/pub/mysql/Downloads/MySQL-5.0/.
fetch: ftp://ftp.orst.edu/pub/mysql/Downloads/MySQL-5.0/mysql-5.0.27.tar.gz: No address record
=> Attempting to fetch from http://mysql.mirrors.pair.com/Downloads/MySQL-5.0/.
fetch: http://mysql.mirrors.pair.com/Downloads/MySQL-5.0/mysql-5.0.27.tar.gz: Not Found
=> Attempting to fetch from ftp://mysql.bannerlandia.com.ar/mirrors/mysql/Downloads/MySQL-5.0/.
fetch: ftp://mysql.bannerlandia.com.ar/mirrors/mysql/Downloads/MySQL-5.0/mysql-5.0.27.tar.gz: Operation timed out
=> Attempting to fetch from ftp://ftp.linorg.usp.br/mysql/Downloads/MySQL-5.0/.
fetch: ftp://ftp.linorg.usp.br/mysql/Downloads/MySQL-5.0/mysql-5.0.27.tar.gz: File unavailable (e.g., file not found, no access)
=> Attempting to fetch from ftp://ftp.cbn.net.id/mirror/mysql/Downloads/MySQL-5.0/.
fetch: ftp://ftp.cbn.net.id/mirror/mysql/Downloads/MySQL-5.0/mysql-5.0.27.tar.gz: File unavailable (e.g., file not found, no access)
=> Attempting to fetch from http://download.softagency.net/MySQL/Downloads/MySQL-5.0/.
fetch: http://download.softagency.net/MySQL/Downloads/MySQL-5.0/mysql-5.0.27.tar.gz: Not Found
=> Attempting to fetch from ftp://ftp.FreeBSD.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/distfiles/.
fetch: ftp://ftp.FreeBSD.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/distfiles/mysql-5.0.27.tar.gz: File unavailable (e.g., file not found, no access)
=> Couldn't fetch it - please try to retrieve this
=> port manually into /usr/ports/distfiles/ and try again.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/databases/mysql50-server.
```


----------



## DutchDaemon (Apr 25, 2009)

So what's in /usr/ports/devel/libtool15/work/libtool-1.5.22/config.log?


----------



## ale (Apr 25, 2009)

the problem is libtool
your ports tree is obsolete: libtool is now at libtool-1.5.26 and mysql51-server at mysql-server-5.1.34


----------



## DutchDaemon (Apr 25, 2009)

The 'C compiler cannot create executables' is quite a familiar error with libtool. See http://www.nabble.com/broken-ports-td21847638.html for a lot of details.


----------



## vodafono (Apr 26, 2009)

config.log


```
This file contains any messages produced by compilers while
running configure, to aid debugging if configure makes a mistake.

It was created by libtool configure 1.5.22, which was
generated by GNU Autoconf 2.59c.  Invocation command line was

  $ ./configure --disable-ltdl-install --infodir=/usr/local/info --prefix=/usr/local --build=i386-portbld-freebsd6.2

## --------- ##
## Platform. ##
## --------- ##

hostname = ks20321.kimsufi.com
uname -m = i386
uname -r = 6.2-RELEASE
uname -s = FreeBSD
uname -v = FreeBSD 6.2-RELEASE #0: Wed Nov 28 17:40:48 CET 2007     root@ns22409.ovh.net:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/NEWKERNSMP5 

/usr/bin/uname -p = i386
/bin/uname -X     = unknown

/bin/arch              = unknown
/usr/bin/arch -k       = unknown
/usr/convex/getsysinfo = unknown
/usr/bin/hostinfo      = unknown
/bin/machine           = unknown
/usr/bin/oslevel       = unknown
/bin/universe          = unknown

PATH: /sbin
PATH: /bin
PATH: /usr/sbin
PATH: /usr/bin
PATH: /usr/games
PATH: /usr/local/sbin
PATH: /usr/local/bin
PATH: /usr/X11R6/bin
PATH: /root/bin


## ----------- ##
## Core tests. ##
## ----------- ##

configure:1961: checking for a BSD-compatible install
configure:2016: result: /usr/bin/install -c -o root -g wheel
configure:2027: checking whether build environment is sane
configure:2070: result: yes
configure:2139: checking for gawk
configure:2168: result: no
configure:2139: checking for mawk
configure:2168: result: no
configure:2139: checking for nawk
configure:2155: found /usr/bin/nawk
configure:2165: result: nawk
configure:2176: checking whether make sets $(MAKE)
configure:2197: result: yes
configure:2468: checking for gcc
configure:2494: result: cc
configure:2505: WARNING: In the future, Autoconf will not detect cross-tools
whose name does not start with the host triplet.  If you think this
configuration is useful to you, please write to autoconf@gnu.org.
configure:2724: checking for C compiler version
configure:2726: cc --version >&5
cc (GCC) 3.4.6 [FreeBSD] 20060305
Copyright (C) 2006 Free Software Foundation, Inc.
This is free software; see the source for copying conditions.  There is NO
warranty; not even for MERCHANTABILITY or FITNESS FOR A PARTICULAR PURPOSE.

configure:2729: $? = 0
configure:2731: cc -v >&5
Using built-in specs.
Configured with: FreeBSD/i386 system compiler
Thread model: posix
gcc version 3.4.6 [FreeBSD] 20060305
configure:2734: $? = 0
configure:2736: cc -V >&5
cc: `-V' option must have argument
configure:2739: $? = 1
configure:2762: checking for C compiler default output file name
configure:2784: cc -O2 -fno-strict-aliasing -pipe    conftest.c  >&5
/usr/lib/crt1.o(.text+0x8b): In function `_start':
: undefined reference to `_init_tls'
configure:2787: $? = 1
configure: failed program was:
| /* confdefs.h.  */
| #define PACKAGE_NAME "libtool"
| #define PACKAGE_TARNAME "libtool"
| #define PACKAGE_VERSION "1.5.22"
| #define PACKAGE_STRING "libtool 1.5.22"
| #define PACKAGE_BUGREPORT "bug-libtool@gnu.org"
| #define PACKAGE "libtool"
| #define VERSION "1.5.22"
| /* end confdefs.h.  */
| 
| int
| main ()
| {
| 
|   ;
|   return 0;
| }
configure:2817: error: C compiler cannot create executables
See `config.log' for more details.

## ---------------- ##
## Cache variables. ##
## ---------------- ##

ac_cv_env_CCC_set=''
ac_cv_env_CCC_value=''
ac_cv_env_CC_set=set
ac_cv_env_CC_value=cc
ac_cv_env_CFLAGS_set=set
ac_cv_env_CFLAGS_value='-O2 -fno-strict-aliasing -pipe '
ac_cv_env_CPPFLAGS_set=''
ac_cv_env_CPPFLAGS_value=''
ac_cv_env_CPP_set=''
ac_cv_env_CPP_value=''
ac_cv_env_CXXCPP_set=''
ac_cv_env_CXXCPP_value=''
ac_cv_env_CXXFLAGS_set=set
ac_cv_env_CXXFLAGS_value='-O2 -fno-strict-aliasing -pipe'
ac_cv_env_CXX_set=set
ac_cv_env_CXX_value=c++
ac_cv_env_F77_set=''
ac_cv_env_F77_value=''
ac_cv_env_FFLAGS_set=''
ac_cv_env_FFLAGS_value=''
ac_cv_env_LDFLAGS_set=''
ac_cv_env_LDFLAGS_value=''
ac_cv_env_build_alias_set=set
ac_cv_env_build_alias_value=i386-portbld-freebsd6.2
ac_cv_env_host_alias_set=''
ac_cv_env_host_alias_value=''
ac_cv_env_target_alias_set=''
ac_cv_env_target_alias_value=''
ac_cv_prog_AWK=nawk
ac_cv_prog_ac_ct_CC=cc
ac_cv_prog_make_make_set=yes
lt_cv_sys_max_cmd_len=262144

## ----------------- ##
## Output variables. ##
## ----------------- ##

ACINCLUDE_M4_LIST='./acinclude.m4 ./cdemo/acinclude.m4 ./pdemo/acinclude.m4 ./demo/acinclude.m4 ./depdemo/acinclude.m4 ./mdemo/acinclude.m4 ./mdemo2/acinclude.m4 ./tagdemo/acinclude.m4 ./f77demo/acinclude.m4'
ACLOCAL='${SHELL} /usr/ports/devel/libtool15/work/libtool-1.5.22/missing --run aclocal-1.9a'
AMDEPBACKSLASH=''
AMDEP_FALSE=''
AMDEP_TRUE=''
AMTAR='${SHELL} /usr/ports/devel/libtool15/work/libtool-1.5.22/missing --run tar'
AR=''
AS=''
AUTOCONF='${SHELL} /usr/ports/devel/libtool15/work/libtool-1.5.22/missing --run autoconf'
AUTOHEADER='${SHELL} /usr/ports/devel/libtool15/work/libtool-1.5.22/missing --run autoheader'
AUTOMAKE='${SHELL} /usr/ports/devel/libtool15/work/libtool-1.5.22/missing --run automake-1.9a'
AWK='nawk'
CC='cc'
CCDEPMODE=''
CFLAGS='-O2 -fno-strict-aliasing -pipe '
CONF_SUBDIRS='cdemo pdemo demo depdemo mdemo mdemo2 tagdemo f77demo'
CPP=''
CPPFLAGS=''
CXX='c++'
CXXCPP=''
CXXDEPMODE=''
CXXFLAGS='-O2 -fno-strict-aliasing -pipe'
CYGPATH_W='echo'
DEFS=''
DEPDIR=''
DIST_MAKEFILE_LIST='cdemo/Makefile pdemo/Makefile demo/Makefile depdemo/Makefile mdemo/Makefile mdemo2/Makefile tagdemo/Makefile f77demo/Makefile '
DLLTOOL=''
ECHO='echo'
ECHO_C=''
ECHO_N='-n'
ECHO_T=''
EGREP=''
EXEEXT=''
F77=''
FFLAGS=''
GCJ=''
GCJFLAGS=''
GREP=''
HAVE_CXX_FALSE=''
HAVE_CXX_TRUE=''
HAVE_F77_FALSE=''
HAVE_F77_TRUE=''
HAVE_GCJ_FALSE=''
HAVE_GCJ_TRUE=''
HAVE_RC_FALSE=''
HAVE_RC_TRUE=''
INSTALL_DATA='install  -o root -g wheel -m 444'
INSTALL_PROGRAM='install  -s -o root -g wheel -m 555'
INSTALL_SCRIPT='install  -o root -g wheel -m 555'
INSTALL_STRIP_PROGRAM='$(install_sh) -c -s'
LD=''
LDFLAGS=''
LIBOBJS=''
LIBS=''
LIBTOOL=''
LN_S=''
LTLIBOBJS=''
MAKEINFO='makeinfo --no-split'
NM=''
OBJDUMP=''
OBJEXT=''
PACKAGE='libtool'
PACKAGE_BUGREPORT='bug-libtool@gnu.org'
PACKAGE_NAME='libtool'
PACKAGE_STRING='libtool 1.5.22'
PACKAGE_TARNAME='libtool'
PACKAGE_VERSION='1.5.22'
PATH_SEPARATOR=':'
RANLIB=''
RC=''
SET_MAKE=''
SHELL='/bin/sh'
STRIP=''
TIMESTAMP=''
VERSION='1.5.22'
ac_ct_CC='cc'
ac_ct_CXX=''
ac_ct_F77=''
aclocaldir='${datadir}/aclocal'
am__fastdepCC_FALSE=''
am__fastdepCC_TRUE=''
am__fastdepCXX_FALSE=''
am__fastdepCXX_TRUE=''
am__include=''
am__leading_dot='.'
am__quote=''
am__tar='${AMTAR} chof - "$$tardir"'
am__untar='${AMTAR} xf -'
bindir='${exec_prefix}/bin'
build='i386-portbld-freebsd6.2'
build_alias='i386-portbld-freebsd6.2'
build_cpu=''
build_os=''
build_vendor=''
datadir='${datarootdir}'
datarootdir='${prefix}/share'
docdir='${datarootdir}/doc/${PACKAGE_TARNAME}'
dvidir='${docdir}'
exec_prefix='NONE'
host=''
host_alias=''
host_cpu=''
host_os=''
host_vendor=''
htmldir='${docdir}'
includedir='${prefix}/include'
infodir='/usr/local/info'
install_sh='$(SHELL) /usr/ports/devel/libtool15/work/libtool-1.5.22/install-sh'
libdir='${exec_prefix}/lib'
libexecdir='${exec_prefix}/libexec'
localedir='${datarootdir}/locale'
localstatedir='${prefix}/var'
mandir='${datarootdir}/man'
mkdir_p='$(install_sh) -d'
oldincludedir='/usr/include'
pdfdir='${docdir}'
pkgdatadir='${datadir}/libtool'
prefix='/usr/local'
program_transform_name='s,x,x,'
psdir='${docdir}'
sbindir='${exec_prefix}/sbin'
sharedstatedir='${prefix}/com'
subdirs=' libltdl'
sysconfdir='${prefix}/etc'
target_alias=''

## ----------- ##
## confdefs.h. ##
## ----------- ##

#define PACKAGE "libtool"
#define PACKAGE_BUGREPORT "bug-libtool@gnu.org"
#define PACKAGE_NAME "libtool"
#define PACKAGE_STRING "libtool 1.5.22"
#define PACKAGE_TARNAME "libtool"
#define PACKAGE_VERSION "1.5.22"
#define VERSION "1.5.22"

configure: exit 77
```


----------



## vodafono (Apr 26, 2009)

```
ks20321# cd /usr/ports/databases/mysql50-server
ks20321# make install
===>  Vulnerability check disabled, database not found

You may use the following build options:

        WITH_CHARSET=charset    Define the primary built-in charset (latin1).
        WITH_XCHARSET=list      Define other built-in charsets (may be 'all').
        WITH_COLLATION=collate  Define default collation (latin1_swedish_ci).
        WITH_OPENSSL=yes        Enable secure connections.
        WITH_LINUXTHREADS=yes   Use the linuxthreads pthread library.
        WITH_PROC_SCOPE_PTH=yes Use process scope threads
                                (try it if you use libpthread).
        BUILD_OPTIMIZED=yes     Enable compiler optimizations
                                (use it if you need speed).
        BUILD_STATIC=yes        Build a static version of mysqld.
                                (use it if you need even more speed).
        WITHOUT_THR_ALARM=yes   Disable signals (this reduces kernel lock
                                contention on SMP, but has the side effect
                                that you can't kill clients that are sleeping).
        WITHOUT_INNODB=yes      Disable support for InnoDB table handler.
        WITH_ARCHIVE=yes        Enable support for Archive Storage Engine.
        WITH_CSV=yes            Enable support for CSV Storage Engine.
        WITH_FEDERATED=yes      Enable support for Federated Storage Engine.
        WITH_NDB=yes            Enable support for NDB Cluster.

=> mysql-5.0.77.tar.gz doesn't seem to exist in /usr/ports/distfiles/.
=> Attempting to fetch from ftp://ftp.fi.muni.cz/pub/mysql/Downloads/MySQL-5.0/.
mysql-5.0.77.tar.gz                           100% of   32 MB 2298 kBps 00m00s
===>  Extracting for mysql-server-5.0.77_1
=> MD5 Checksum OK for mysql-5.0.77.tar.gz.
=> SHA256 Checksum OK for mysql-5.0.77.tar.gz.
===>  Patching for mysql-server-5.0.77_1
===>  Applying FreeBSD patches for mysql-server-5.0.77_1
===>   mysql-server-5.0.77_1 depends on file: /usr/local/bin/libtool - not found
===>    Verifying install for /usr/local/bin/libtool in /usr/ports/devel/libtool15
===>  Configuring for libtool-1.5.26
cd: can't cd to /usr/ports/devel/libtool15/work/libtool-1.5.26
env: ./configure: No such file or directory
===>  Script "configure" failed unexpectedly.
Please report the problem to ade@FreeBSD.org [maintainer] and attach the
"/usr/ports/devel/libtool15/work/libtool-1.5.26/config.log" including the
output of the failure of your make command. Also, it might be a good idea to
provide an overview of all packages installed on your system (e.g. an `ls
/var/db/pkg`).
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/devel/libtool15.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/databases/mysql50-server.
ks20321#
```

aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## DutchDaemon (Apr 26, 2009)

Update your ports tree first. It's useless to try to fix outdated ports.


----------

